# Need great  cheesy, creamy mac and cheese recipe



## austinsmoke (Sep 15, 2012)

We are making dinner for 36 people for my daughters rehersal dinner, and my wife wants an awesome cheesy,creamy mac and cheese recipe..... I am smoking butt, brats and chicken and makin cole slaw, smoked ranchero beans.

bring on the recipes!!

Tom and Kim

919 332 1957


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 15, 2012)

Don't forget the search bar:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=mac+and+cheese


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 15, 2012)

If you want to make it with unprocessed real cheese the best course of action for extra creamy mac & cheese is to make a Mornay sauce (fancy name for a cheese sauce) and add it to the macaroni before finishing in the oven (or your smoker).

Here's an easy and basic recipe.

﻿Easy Creamy Macaroni and Cheese

6 tbsp butter
6 tbsp all-purpose flour
4 cups whole milk
1 1/2 tsp Colman's dry mustard
Salt
Freshly ground black pepper
1 lb elbow macaroni 
3 cups grated cheddar cheese (mild cheddar melts smoothest)
1 1/2 cups freshly grated real parmesan cheese (not the stuff in a plastic jar)

Preheat the oven to 350°F.

Melt the butter in a saucepan over moderately low heat.
Add the flour and cook for 1 to 2 minutes, stirring continuously. 
Add the milk in a steady stream, whisking to blend with the butter. Bring the sauce to a boil, still whisking, and add the dry mustard, salt, and pepper to taste.
Reduce heat to medium and slowly add the Cheddar and 1 cup of the Parmesan a little bit at a time while gently whisking constantly.
Continue to cook over low heat until the sauce thickens, about 2 minutes.
Cook the macaroni according to the package instructions. 
Drain well, and combine with the sauce.
Transfer the mixture to a buttered shallow baking dish. Sprinkle the remaining Parmesan over the top and bake in the preheated oven for 25 to 30 minutes.
Check for safe temperature.
The top should be browned and bubbling.
Serves 6

HTH

~Martin


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 24, 2012)

Here is one we did a while back - let me know if I can help with logistics or recipes

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/82640/rehersal-dinner-for-50-w-queview

Here is a link to a bunch of Mac and Cheese recipes

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/89106/any-mac-cheese-recipes


----------



## bruno994 (Sep 24, 2012)

Not a mac and cheese idea, but you might want to look up Dutchs Wicked baked beans instead of the ranchero beans.  Just a thought...


----------



## deanoaz (Sep 30, 2012)

Okay, tonight we tried a recipe for Mac & Cheese that I obtained from the website of SquibCooks.  It follows, with a couple of corrections we made;

1. The amount of elbow macaroni was too little for the cheese mixture (2 cups), so we jumped it up to 1 1/2 pound package of it.  That came out about right.

2. It said chicken stock was optional, without stating the purpose.  I believe it was to thin it as it came out really thick and gummy, but still tasted great.

*Mac & Cheese*

*Recipe: (Test 3) cooked on Reverse Flow [**EUREKA**!!]*

2 tablespoon butter
2 cups whole milk
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon ground mustard
1 teaspoon onion powder
1 teaspoon red hot
1 lb. American cheese
1 lb of Velveeta cheese
8 oz. cream cheese
1 (10 3/4-ounce) can condensed Cheddar cheese soup
1 cup sour cream

1/2 cup mozzarella cheese
1 cup yellow cheddar cheese
1 ½ pound package, dry elbow macaroni, cooked al dente ~ 5-6 minutes (don’t overcook)
½ – ¾ sleeve of Ritz Crackers
6 – 8 slices of cooked chopped bacon, or crumbled
Chicken stock, optional to thin mixture

¼ cup Parmesan optional

Cook bacon until crispy, set aside
Boil macaroni 10 minutes. Meanwhile, in a large saucepan, melt butter then add milk slowly add the rest of the ingredients (about 1/2 the bacon) with the exception of the Ritz Crackers, Mozzarella cheese and Cheddar Cheese. Stir until everything is smooth.
Remove cheese sauce from flame, remove elbow macaroni and drain,transfer to a greased 9” x 13” dish. Stir in the cheese sauce.
Sprinkle a small amount of Bacon on top followed by some cheddar then the Ritz crackers then rest of the cheddar and and mozzarella.
Smoke at 250 for approximately 2 hours or until golden brown and bubbly
To prevent this dish from becoming too brown and crusty, cover with foil if needed.
I decided on the bacon at the last minute
First attempt at Mac & Cheese and it was very good.


----------



## badsmkinhabbit (Nov 18, 2012)

This sounds great, you mentioned finishing it in the smoker. Could you let me know the time and temp for doing thanks.


----------



## austinsmoke (Nov 22, 2012)

230 for about an hour, with hcikory/oak....tasty!


----------

